

Demonstration of a new group concept for high score lists in online games - amichail
http://numbrosia.com/?cmd=leaderboard&type=groups

======
e1ven
At first glance, It looks like it's using a leaderboard, with teams that
people can arbitrarily join.

I'd love to see a text-explanation of what this uniquely brings to the table,
or what I'm supposed to focus on. There's a lot going on in the page, but
without the context it's hard to see the revolution.

My apologies.

-Colin

~~~
amichail
See [http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~wwu/cgi-
bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?board...](http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~wwu/cgi-
bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?board=riddles_general;action=display;num=1203389672).

